# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Δυτικά Προάστεια Αθήνας >  Νέος Κόμβος Αγία Βαρβάρα (Δίπλα στο Νοσ. Λοιμωδών)

## ntrits

> Title: *Νέος Κόμβος Αγία Βαρβάρα (Δίπλα στο Νοσ. Λοιμωδών)*
> Post by: *tasvo* on *23:34 13/01/2010* Γεια σας! 
> Είμαι ο tasvo(#9050) και ήδη έχω στήσει δύο link έτοιμα για να συνδεθούν, για οπτικά σημεία της ταράτσας έχω αναρτήσει πανοραμικές φωτογραφίες στη σελίδα.


.

----------


## tasvo

Τελικά ο κόμβος ξεκίνησε και λειτουργεί εδώ και κάποιες ημέρες σε πρώτη φάση με δύο BB links
Ο εξοπλισμός είναι RB 433Ah με δύο CM9 

Τα BB links είναι 

1.	awmn-9050-15464 --> με τον octy (#15464)
2.	awmn-3773-9050 --> με τον alekrem (#3773)
3.	Το τρίτο το στήνουμε και ψάχνουμε για λίγο ποιο μακριά μια και τα δύο άλλα είναι αρκετά κοντά
Το link του κόμβου στο wind είναι:
http://www.wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=9050

----------


## ryloth

έχουμε ένα εδώ
Inkas #7066

δέν εάν πιάνεις κάτι περνάει αρκετά κοντά σου.
στα 5300 , awmn-7725_7066

----------

